
Latest Windows 10 update breaks Windows Media Player, Win32 apps in general - kristianp
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/latest-windows-10-update-breaks-windows-media-player-win32-apps-in-general/
======
kristianp
I'm on build 1803 and I have the issue with "some Win32 programs can't be set
as the default program", which is irritating because I can't open log files in
SublimeText. So that isn't unique to the 1809 update.

That seems to be fixed in today's patch Tuesday updates though[1]. I'll check
after that installs.

[1]: [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4467682](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4467682)

Edit: today in the US.

~~~
kristianp
It's fixed with the latest update.

------
PikachuEXE
Annnnd I am so comfortable staying on Win 7 And my computer is powerful enough
so that I don't need to buy a new one in ~5 years

------
hbcondo714
The title of this submission is misleading as the issue is "some Win32
programs can't be set as the default program for a given file type"

